# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Boldo

## Zelos

Hi guys,

here some pics of fake boldabol from *edit*:
- letters *edit* from "FLIP" of the green bottom , less print than the other letters
- Wrong size letter of "Boldabol"
- Metal cap not put under pression , there are no 4 pressure marks under the cap .
- The small arrow printed in the metal cap isn't present also

hope it will help .

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

damn...without comparing it to the real thing it looks dam good.

----------


## Zelos

yes i know , that is a very good fake.
I have also andropen and trenabol in the same way !
but there are some tips that you can discover and show that they are fake.
I made a big and long research on the net before posting

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I would like to see the "real" next to the "fake" can you possibly post pics of both?? great research man.

----------


## Zelos

the pb is that i sent back the fakes one to the seller .
For the real one i don't have one of them for the moment , but i have tri trenabol legit that i can post .

----------


## Smart-tony

Its a old bottle i wouldn't buy anymore old ones just for safety.Stay only with the new bottles.

----------


## pigrond

ya the new ones have the logo on the flip top and the stopper but man everything on that bottle looked great thats scary. in 05 they changed the caps i also use this perticular brand in the form of andropen and decabol i like there dbol too

----------


## jf18t

there real

----------


## eberasain

i just ordered some that look like that on the new but the ** website said they were an authorised supplier

----------


## eberasain

> i just ordered some that look like that on the new but the ** website said they were an authorised supplier



any one got futher info on these? the website said they were legit suppliers and it looks just like the pics posted????????

----------


## diesel31

Has anyone ever confirmed if these are fake or not......Couple of bros on here saying **** website listed their supplier as legit.....I have pretty much the same ones in Decabol 250

----------


## scottroxx

I have the decabol 250 as well and just found out its fake and a damn good one at that !!! If you look at the lettering from any line and compare the last letter of the word with lettering above or below you will see that it is off by a letter or so compared to a legit bottle and the 3 underlines follow to the edge where the big BD is and you will see that those lines don't match up to a legit bottles lines as well. Does have the stamped decabol on the cap, green stopper and even the little arrow facing up..lol..Just a little info for !!! Here's a few pics of my crap..

----------


## Zelos

> Has anyone ever confirmed if these are fake or not......Couple of bros on here saying **** website listed their supplier as legit.....I have pretty much the same ones in Decabol 250


fake 100% , there are minim wrong things compare to the real one. Believe me, i would never send back to the seller if was good  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaysunderstudy

u know what I wish all of us on the is forum could just ban together and go around to every different "pharmacy" that makes this counterfit stuff and beat the holy shit out of them and burn down their werehouse and make off with their hott sisters and stuff. Its a shame people will stoop this low for the almighty dollar or w/e they convert it to.

----------


## darr

i agree haaaaah!!!!! :Chairshot:

----------


## Second2None

bump

----------


## Zelos

> I have the decabol 250 as well and just found out its fake and a damn good one at that !!! If you look at the lettering from any line and compare the last letter of the word with lettering above or below you will see that it is off by a letter or so compared to a legit bottle and the 3 underlines follow to the edge where the big ** is and you will see that those lines don't match up to a legit bottles lines as well. Does have the stamped decabol on the cap, green stopper and even the little arrow facing up..lol..Just a little info for !!! Here's a few pics of my crap..


did you see the arrows under the metal caps ?

----------

